# Polyethylene Prep Question



## 17729 (Oct 5, 2006)

I went to my pharmacy today, and instead of Miralax, they gave me Polyethylene powder. Anyone know if this is tasteless when mixed with Gatorade?


----------



## 21715 (Oct 3, 2006)

Polyethylene or peg 3350 are the generic components of miralax. Same thing, there is no taste to it you can mix in anything you like.


----------



## 17729 (Oct 5, 2006)

OK, thanks *marsha*. Also, I was reading the prep instruction sheet, and it says to refrigerate the solution, since it tastes better. Anyone know if it is safe to refrigerate the mixture overnight (Tuesday night for drinking on Wednesday) or should I refrigerate it first thing Wednesday morning?


----------

